# Qualification Confusion



## DaveM (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi
Hope someone can help me with my dilemma... I'm currently working as a Registered Manager specifically for individuals who have learning difficulties.
I've checked the SOL and I'm unsure if my qualifications apply to any of the jobs listed (NVQ 2 Health and Social care, NVQ 3 Health and Social Care and Diploma 5 Leadership and Management in Health and Social Care).
I'm willing to re-train but would prefer not to if possible.
Does anyone have any knowledge regarding positions I could fill in Australia with these qualifications as my partner and I are hoping to move within 5 years,


----------

